# Bruce Lee's Quote Conflicts With His Lifestyle



## PhotonGuy (Sep 29, 2020)

Bruce Lee said, “Success is not in reaching the destination, but in making the journey.”

If you asl me that was not the kind of lifestyle he lived, what with how he trained and all.


----------



## jobo (Sep 29, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Bruce Lee said, “Success is not in reaching the destination, but in making the journey.”
> 
> If you asl me that was not the kind of lifestyle he lived, what with how he trained and all.


this is just your other thread on the japanese tranfered to bruce

i dont think bl phylosyphy should be taken to seriously , and thats very very close to a lot of other saying,  so uts not even original to him, and i dont think it means what you think it means

try,,, life is what happens to you whilst your making other plans

to say that your destination is out of your hands, enjoy the journey, it may be all you get


----------



## KOKarate (Sep 30, 2020)

Most of Bruce Lee’s philosophy was not his own work. He stole other more accomplished philosophers work and just changed a few words to make it relate to martial arts


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 16, 2020)

jobo said:


> this is just your other thread on the japanese tranfered to bruce
> 
> i dont think bl phylosyphy should be taken to seriously , and thats very very close to a lot of other saying,  so uts not even original to him, and i dont think it means what you think it means
> 
> ...


Well for me, if Im doing something whether or not its about the journey or the destination depends. It depends on what Im doing and why Im doing it.

Lets say Im going on a sightseeing tour and Im doing it for fun. I want to get the most enjoyment and see the most sights during my tour, so Im focusing much more on enjoying the tour than the tour ending. So its all about the journey.

If Im on the other hand, at work, its all about getting the job done. Its all about getting the job done and doing as good a job as possible. Therefore its about the destination.


----------



## jobo (Oct 16, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well for me, if Im doing something whether or not its about the journey or the destination depends. It depends on what Im doing and why Im doing it.
> 
> Lets say Im going on a sightseeing tour and Im doing it for fun. I want to get the most enjoyment and see the most sights during my tour, so Im focusing much more on enjoying the tour than the tour ending. So its all about the journey.
> 
> If Im on the other hand, at work, its all about getting the job done. Its all about getting the job done and doing as good a job as possible. Therefore its about the destination.


but life IS a sight seeing tour and you want to get the most enjoyment you can out of

doing a good job is not the destination, getting promoted so you have more money to enjoy your life could be, doing a good job commonly doesn't get you promoted, the better you do it, the more they will want to leave you there doing it. never put a fraction more effort in than you can get away with, whilst giving the impression your working really hard

a saying that has more than a ring of truth

if you sweat and try your best, youl get the push like all the rest, if you doss and bugger about youl stop to see the job right out


----------



## isshinryuronin (Oct 17, 2020)

KOKarate said:


> Most of Bruce Lee’s philosophy was not his own work. He stole other more accomplished philosophers work and just changed a few words to make it relate to martial arts


But it sounds so much more profound with a Chinese accent.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 19, 2020)

jobo said:


> but life IS a sight seeing tour and you want to get the most enjoyment you can out of


Sometimes it is, but life isn't always a sightseeing tour. There are times when you've got to hussle, depending on what you want to get out of life. 

For instance, Bruce Lee sure hussled with his martial arts training, he wanted to be the best he could be.



jobo said:


> doing a good job is not the destination, getting promoted so you have more money to enjoy your life could be, doing a good job commonly doesn't get you promoted, the better you do it, the more they will want to leave you there doing it. never put a fraction more effort in than you can get away with, whilst giving the impression your working really hard[/QUO
> 
> a saying that has more than a ring of truth
> 
> if you sweat and try your best, youl get the push like all the rest, if you doss and bugger about youl stop to see the job right out


Getting the job done AND doing a good job is the destination, at least for me it is. Getting the job done might result in a promotion and/or raise or it might not. It might result in reaching a certain level of skill, for instance if I train hard in a certain martial arts technique I reach a certain level of skill with that technique. And for me martial arts IS a job.


----------



## jobo (Oct 19, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Sometimes it is, but life isn't always a sightseeing tour. There are times when you've got to hussle, depending on what you want to get out of life.
> 
> For instance, Bruce Lee sure hussled with his martial arts training, he wanted to be the best he could be.
> 
> ...


why cant you hustle on a sightseeing tour ? what you cant really do on a tour is work hard, but hustling is the very opposite of working hard

there are countless millions of people who work hard who are very poor, they were born poor they will die poor, working hard is not the answer to poverty,       hustling can be


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 19, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Bruce Lee said, “Success is not in reaching the destination, but in making the journey.”
> 
> If you asl me that was not the kind of lifestyle he lived, what with how he trained and all.


Can you be more specific of how you feel like his lifestyle and training are contradictory to that philosophy?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 19, 2020)

jobo said:


> why cant you hustle on a sightseeing tour ? what you cant really do on a tour is work hard, but hustling is the very opposite of working hard
> 
> there are countless millions of people who work hard who are very poor, they were born poor they will die poor, working hard is not the answer to poverty,       hustling can be


"hussle" not "hustle" is the word I used. The definition of "hussle" is "To move or act energetically and rapidly"
Hussle


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 19, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> Can you be more specific of how you feel like his lifestyle and training are contradictory to that philosophy?


Because he worked really hard and really pushed himself. He didn't take his time to "enjoy the journey." For instance, he would be doing drills with the wooden dummy, his friends would go out for pizza, they would come back and he would still be doing the drills and he would be like, "Im almost done, then Im switching hands."


----------



## jobo (Oct 19, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> "hussle" not "hustle" is the word I used. The definition of "hussle" is "To move or act energetically and rapidly"
> Hussle


 DEAR me, its like remedial school on here ,its the same word but an american v English spelling


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 20, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Because he worked really hard and really pushed himself. He didn't take his time to "enjoy the journey." For instance, he would be doing drills with the wooden dummy, his friends would go out for pizza, they would come back and he would still be doing the drills and he would be like, "Im almost done, then Im switching hands."


I don't think the quote necessarily refers to slowing down and enjoying the journey. I'd interpret it like this, to use terms that make it less abstract: "Getting a blackbelt isn't success. Doing the work to get that blackbelt is success."


----------



## jobo (Oct 20, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> I don't think the quote necessarily refers to slowing down and enjoying the journey. I'd interpret it like this, to use terms that make it less abstract: "Getting a blackbelt isn't success. Doing the work to get that blackbelt is success."


well enjoying and slowing down can be mutually exclusive

you dont need to slow down in order to enjoy something, the key point i would suggest is that you enjoy it no matter what speed you do it at

some of my most enjoyable journeys have been done at three figure speeds


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 20, 2020)

jobo said:


> DEAR me, its like remedial school on here ,its the same word but an american v English spelling


If you say so. The fact of the matter is that it means "To move or act energetically and rapidly" and that's what I mean when I use the word "hussle"


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 23, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> I don't think the quote necessarily refers to slowing down and enjoying the journey. I'd interpret it like this, to use terms that make it less abstract: "Getting a blackbelt isn't success. Doing the work to get that blackbelt is success."


Well Bruce Lee apparently didn't have any belts of rank although there is some evidence to suggest he might've had a black belt in judo. But you could put it like this, "getting an x amount of skill isn't success, doing the work to get that x amount of skill is success," that might be how he would say it.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 23, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> If you say so. The fact of the matter is that it means "To move or act energetically and rapidly" and that's what I mean when I use the word "hussle"


Urban dictionary definition ....... When someone has the gift of the gab and can talk anyone into parting with their cash.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 23, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well Bruce Lee apparently didn't have any belts of rank although there is some evidence to suggest he might've had a black belt in judo. But you could put it like this, "getting an x amount of skill isn't success, doing the work to get that x amount of skill is success," that might be how he would say it.


Precisely.


----------



## stanly stud (Jan 5, 2021)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well Bruce Lee apparently didn't have any belts of rank although there is some evidence to suggest he might've had a black belt in judo. But you could put it like this, "getting an x amount of skill isn't success, doing the work to get that x amount of skill is success," that might be how he would say it.


*THIS...*  remember when he started they did not have belts or grades in Wing Chun. In FMA neither you were tought by your family or friends. He could do it without having to learn a 100 Kata. indeed he did not believe in kata. most do not really understand kata. wing chun is simpler but direct. sure now you get belts in every system or Grades But it never really happened untill Kano with Judo. Daito Ryu & other Ryu gave certificates. A belt does not make you a master.


----------

